# Working in Johannesburg for 8 weeks



## Ablev1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello all,

I'll be working in the Martindale area of Johannesburg starting at the end of July. I have no idea where to live etc. I would like to stay in a nice area with restaurants and where I can take a taxi to Martindale. Any ideas? Is a hotel or guest house more preferred?

Thank You,
Alan


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Ablev1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'll be working in the Martindale area of Johannesburg starting at the end of July. I have no idea where to live etc. I would like to stay in a nice area with restaurants and where I can take a taxi to Martindale. Any ideas? Is a hotel or guest house more preferred?
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Not too familiar with Martindale but it is bordering on Sophiatown so may be a bit rough (although don't quote me on this). What I do know is that it is relatively close to a suburb called Melville which is one of my favourite areas in Joburg. It is filled with restaurants, bars and cafes and very 'arty' so lots of art galleries, bookshops etc. I dont think there are any hotels there but I know that there are guest houses (no idea what they are like) but as I said the area is lovely.


----------



## Ablev1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you for the information. Looks like the are going to have me stay at the Fariways Golf Resort.


----------

